# which one



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I might be getting a tank from Dave soon and i was wondering what frog i should put in it if i get one. Its going to be a vertical 10 gallon tank. Should i get dart frogs (luecs probably) or tree frogs?


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

I think 10g verts are better for the thumbnail darts, but they are not a beginner frog. Lecus can be verticals but best in 20H and 29H as stated in Kyle's caresheet- 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/13015-dendrobates-leucomelas-novice.html

Here's some info you can find on tree frogs- 
http://www.amphibianforum.com/

Lecus are a great beginner frog. They were my very first frogs and now I have 6.  
Hope this helps a little. 

Good luck!


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Personally I have moved all of my thumbnails including pums to tanks larger than 10s. Almost all into 30 or larger. It seems weird, I believe that the thumbs need more space than larger frogs than the tincs. A 10 horizontal would be fine for a pair of leucs or tincs.
I have no experience with tree frogs except for a RTF about 10 years ago.
BTW- I lived in Tulsa 20 years ago when going to Oral Roberts University


Jason


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

cool thanks eeryone, oh thats awesome that u lived in tulsa


----------



## lostfrog (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: which one - tree frog*

I would recommend the lecus frog. That was my first frog and they broke me into the frog world. I will always miss "stumpy", he was my first frog. Of course I also learned about what happens to your frog when the UV lamp is a little to powerful for the size of his environment.... I learned my lesson from that one.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: which one - tree frog*

darts frogs hands down, tree frogs require a large vivarium in my opinion since they are very active at night and are much larger than darts.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Because its a vert I will vote neither. Need more floor space for leucs. Why not something more arboreally minded?


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I thought that luecs were recomended verts since luecs are big climbers, also tree frogs are climbers i think as well but i think i will get luecs. Now the second question, does anyone have any luecs for sale when i get the tank? haha


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

my leucs do like to climb, but still spend 80 percent of their time on the ground. I have a hex for them thats 20" wide at its widest and 24" tall, with climbing options and plants at multiple levels. They still use the ground the most, especially the females who are getting too fat to be good climbers


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

oh haha ok, thanks for info


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I guess how many you plan to have i there is a factor as well. I have 4 in my hex approx 32 gal. no background for 360 degree viewing tree in the middle to climb goes all the way to the top. O f course now that I posted that they are usually on the ground, 3 of 4 are in their ghostwood tree


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I will have probably 2 luecs


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I guess it'll work. I obviously dont give mine 10 gal/frog. but I have used my space very well, and the cubic feet available for frog use percentage is very high for lack of background. Use it for now, then stick some thums inthere whern you get more experienced. The leucs will like more space to move. Mine are very active and inquisitive. Always on the go, checking stuff out. you know having a frog party


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I voted treefrog....because a ten vertical isn't as good an option with beginner dart frogs as one would like.....now perhaps a 15 or 20 gallon would be better, for the species all ready listed (leucomelas, azureus, tinctorius, auratus, etc)....

If you go for a couple squirrel tree frogs or a green tree, a ten gallon vertical would be fine...and they are beginner as well  Just make sure to provide a little bowl of water that they can dip into at night, changed daily of course! You could then go for a screen top, half covered with saran wrap for ventilation.....mist daily, feed three times a week and you're set! 


Alex


----------



## georgiekittie (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: which one - tree frog*



Julio said:


> darts frogs hands down, tree frogs require a large vivarium in my opinion since they are very active at night and are much larger than darts.


I second that. I think it's cruel to keep arboreal species in a 10gal. It's just not natural. They'll be much happier in a taller tank.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

You already know my vote is for the luecs to go in the 10 horizontal, but your tank, your frogs...i'll sell ya whatever  But i honestly would be reluctant to sell you the luecs to put in there. As froglets they'd be fine there for awhile, and you did mention you might move them to a larger tank when they grew, which i hope you do if you get them...but thats someone elses moral delimma


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

ya i was thinking the vertical tank though, would that be enough room or no? I have other frogs in horizantal ones and that seems big enough but would a vert be too small for luecs?


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

I vote neither, unless you do a single leuc that is. I think they really need 15-20 gallons minimum for a pair IMO. I have 2 in a 20gallon and they use every nook and cranny...I might need to go bigger here down the road cuz they are busy little boogers. About the treefrogs, I think if you were to get a smaller species, like the squirrel and green treefrogs mentioned above, you could get away with one maybe 2 but I wouldn't recommend it. Plus, they're mostly nocturnal so you wont see them much anyway. I think you need more experience for thumbs, I wont touch them for a few years when I have some more experience. If anything get a single leuc and maybe down the road get a bigger tank and find it a mate/friend


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

someone gave me a red mark for asking what frog to put in a 10 gallon tank? Whoever did it why? I was not arguing or anything at all, i was just asking for a simple question and when someone gave me an answer i thanked them....


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

who cares about the rep points? Just keep on keepin on.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

I got a thrashing of a mark on the rep also for saying it was alright to tell a beginner to put a pair of leucs or tincs in a 10. It is alright, as we all have different opinions though. I do agree that larger tanks would be better. There are many breeders out there that keep and breed a majority of their frogs in 10's. 
The funny thing is the leuc in the picture was in a 10 horizontal for years. This picture was taken a while back while he was in the 10. I have since added another male to the pair and moved to a larger tank. You can search my past posts to find the actual date I first posted the pict of this leuc transporting...................


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

oh ok well i wont care, i was just wonderin why someone would do that


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Dendro Dave said:


> You already know my vote is for the luecs to go in the 10 horizontal, but your tank, your frogs...i'll sell ya whatever  But i honestly would be reluctant to sell you the luecs to put in there. As froglets they'd be fine there for awhile, and you did mention you might move them to a larger tank when they grew, which i hope you do if you get them...but thats someone elses moral delimma


OMG i just got a red mark for this post.....Here is the comment left.

"What a horribly worded post. I hope you re-read that and think about the verbage used."

Whoever left that just brought down my reptutation for what they consider to be poor grammer. Maybe it is, but i think its a reasonably coherent post, and this is not english class. 

Btw WTF does my grammer have to do with wether or not i should have a good reputation on a dart frog forum. Should it not go by oh i dont know, say perhaps dart frog related matters?

Thats just an abuse of the reputation system, and if its possible to do so i ask that whoever left that retract it asap. You were out of line.

Or atleast publically admit who you are, so that we have the option to deduct from your reputation for abusing the system. Come on dont be a SISSY


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Thats just dumb who ever gave you a red mark. I just wanted to say it was not me though


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

Dendro Dave said:


> Btw WTF does my grammer have to do with wether or not i should have a good reputation on a dart frog forum.


A wether is a castrated sheep, you mean whether.  Or is that weather? 

Honestly, I'm just teasing, it wasn't me..........just used to be a 4-H sheep leader. 

I know, I'll probably get dinged now too...

Deb (not being spelling/grammer police, just trying to lighten the situation)

And to keep on point, I chose treefrog, thinking of one of the small green ones.


----------



## lizardstowe (Sep 6, 2005)

You might also consider Imitators. They are a pretty forgiving thumbnails and are not a bad choice for vigilant beginners. As long as you keep the tank under 80 degrees, make sure it is escape proof, feed them regular (once a day or even once every other day if they are not tiny when you get them), and give them plenty of places to hide; they will do well. Imitators are one of my favorites, the males will call almost all day if they are paired with a female. I keep my pairs in 10 gal verts and they do real well.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

oh ok cool, ill think about it


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

so what does everyone think? Should i get like just 1 luec, or some thumbnails. (just to let you know i have never had thumbs and dont know anything about them)


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

get a bigger tank  like a 16 or a 20 xh and use it as a vert instead.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

well i was going to buy a complet set up from dave and i think all he has is 10 gallons right now. I just dont have enough money to get a bigger one either. And the one i might get from dave is a good deal.


----------

